# White ducks black water



## cande56755 (Dec 10, 2008)

c&c please


----------



## mylo (Dec 14, 2008)

cande, Nice picture there. That is one clear and crispy clear picture. :thumbup:


----------



## cande56755 (Feb 27, 2009)

mylo said:


> cande, Nice picture there. That is one clear and crispy clear picture. :thumbup:


 
Thanks. I used my P&S so there is a lot of depth to it. Since that picture was taken though I've learned to wrangle some shallow depth out of the camera.


----------

